# NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra 64 Mo MAC EDITION sur G4 MDD



## fredoman (8 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait-il si je peux installer la carte vidéo NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra 64 Mo MAC EDITION sur mon G4 MDD 1,25 mono.
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juillet 2007)

petit up.......

J'ai le même soucis en fait

>Ce matin, je retrouve dans un tiroir une FX5200 avec 128MoVram
Je me dit que ce sera bien mieux que la geforce4MX et ses 32Mo

Mais voilà, après l'install, le G4 (bipro 867) refuse de démarrer (ne s'allume même pas)

J'ai noté une petite différence matérielle entre ces deux cartes: un contact de +/- 1cm de long, présent sur la 4MX et non sur la FX5200

Ceci explique t il cela ? 

J'irais bien chercher une autre carte vidéo, mais ce contact supplémentaire est il nécessaire ? sinon à quoi d'autre faut il faire attention lors de l'achat d'une carte pour ce bestiau ?

Bonne journée à tous...

ps: il va de soi que la carte a été précédemment testée et fonctionne donc très bien..... sur un pc :rose:


----------



## fransik (20 Avril 2008)

...bonjour,

depuis un moment j'avais dans l'idée de remplacer la carte de mon G4 par un modèle plus puissant, en prévision de l'achat d'un nouveau moniteur (Un 24" en DVI):
- grace aux instructions postées ici sur xlr8yourmac.com
- une Nvidia GeForce FX5200 Ultra issue d'un G5,
- un étau et un outil portatif,
- une pointe,
- ±15min. pour l'intervention...
- ...ouf, ça marche nickel  

La machine dans mon cas est un G4 "Digital Audio" (AGP 4x) à 466Mhz.
Trois remarques pour les personnes intéressées:
- les G4 antérieurs à la série "Digital Audio" ne proposent qu'un AGP 2x
- les FX5200 sont bon marché, j'ai eu la mienne pour 27 (Port inclus)
- il ne faut pas se louper(!)

Allez, courage, voilà pour mon samedi


----------



## kitetrip (22 Avril 2008)

fredoman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quelqu'un sait-il si je peux installer la carte vidéo NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra 64 Mo MAC EDITION sur mon G4 MDD 1,25 mono.
> Merci



A priori aucun soucis.
J'ai la même avec mon G4 1,25Ghz donc sur un PowerMac ça doit passer sans problèmes


----------



## fransik (23 Avril 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> A priori aucun soucis.
> J'ai la même avec mon G4 1,25Ghz donc sur un PowerMac ça doit passer sans problèmes



...bonjour,
pour un G4 Digital Audio _il faut_ scier, autrement la carte ne rentre pas. Bête et méchant.

Mais sur un modèle à 1,25GHz (C'est bien la dernière génération, non?), l'AGP 8x ne pose pas de souci?
Ergo, tu peux t'en servir sans avoir eu à isoler les connecteurs 3 et 11 (Adhésif ou poinçon)??

Merci pour la précision


----------

